

Designer (Tobias Wong) Kills Self While Asleep? - alanthonyc
http://kottke.org/10/06/the-mystery-of-tobias-wongs-death

======
barrydahlberg
Direct link:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/27/fashion/27Wong.html?pagewa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/27/fashion/27Wong.html?pagewanted=all)

